
Why Epic’s Tim Sweeney blasted Microsoft in bid to keep Windows 10 open - bluesilver07
http://venturebeat.com/2016/03/05/why-epics-tim-sweeney-blasted-micrsooft-in-bid-to-keep-windows-10-open/
======
venomsnake
Here is a good napkin test if a platform is open - do I have root? Can I
obtain and run unsigned software? Can I do memory scan and edit of userland
running software (cheat engine style).

If all are true - it is open.

